# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  New Years Eve Plea

## Cuppa

Here in Victoria its exceptionally dry, its very hot & wind is forecast.   It is New years Eve & it is inevitable that some moron is going to set off their illegal fireworks tonight just because theyve bought them.   If you know anyone who intends doing this, or are at a celebration where it looks like someone is going to light some up PLEASE try to stop them.  
One tiny spark is enough to start a bushfire capable of destroying country & homes & killing wildlife & people.  
It could happen anywhere.

----------


## shortsta

Here here...and Happy New Year to all  :Redface: )

----------


## Snipper

Very good point.   Unfortunately there are people out there with no regard for anything but themselves.   Large quantities of alcohol won't help either.  This may not end well tonight.  I am very nervous

----------


## r3nov8or

We have the 'fire retardant' aircraft flying over from Avalon airport to Lorne/Wye River every half hour or so. A constant reminder of the plight of so many not far away.  
Stay safe.

----------


## plum

> Very good point.   Unfortunately there are people out there with no regard for anything but themselves.   Large quantities of alcohol won't help either.  This may not end well tonight.  I am very nervous

  Fireworks are going to be crazy tonight around my way, and it's a TFB. At least there's no bush near me.
What's the fire danger like down your way Snipper?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hope there's not too many around here, our Staffy doesn't cope well with fireworks or thunder.....

----------


## ringtail

One benefit to having old deaf dogs  :Biggrin:

----------


## pharmaboy2

Party poopers!   Fireworks are the shiz - banned by the fun police 
bushfires - smokers in cars, kids with matches and lightening (oh, and mongs doing welding)

----------


## r3nov8or

It's all fun and laughs until someone gets hurt. Then the relatives are on TV crying, "He's a good boy, really"

----------


## Moondog55

Geelong and surrounding area is tinder dry
When fireworks were legal but only sold leading up to Guy Fawkes day we didn't have this problem, personally I think the fun police have created the current problems but smokers tossing fag ends out the window is another huge problem not addressed by the current range of advertising and it should be

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> kids with matches and lightening

  Don't blame the kids, blame the parents.        
They shouldn't let their kids play with lightning.     :Rolleyes:

----------


## MorganGT

There's already plenty of fireworks going off around here. Happens every year - some can't be bothered waiting and set them off before Christmas, some feel the need to 'test' some out between Christmas and New Years, most get fired off tonight and there always seem to be some left over that the owners got drunk and forgot about, and those get fired off over the coming week. Our cats all used to freak out a bit, now they just don't care.
We're pretty suburban here, but there's a fair bit of open grassland behind the local shopping centre nearby that has been burnt out several times before, and I won't be surprised if it happens again. At least the local fire station is only a few hundred metres away.

----------

